# v12 install help



## dyn0myt3 (Sep 27, 2019)

The install went by the Handbook.
1st reboot follows.
____________________________________

FreBSD/x86 botstrap loader, Revision 1.1
Startup error in /boot/lua/loader.lua:
LUA EROR.  cannot open /boot/lua/loader.lua no such file or directory

can't load 'kernel'

Type '?' for  list of commands
_______________________________________

I burned  a new DVD-Same error.
Thanks.
dyn0.


----------

